# Hoof Trimmers



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

What are your favorite hoof trimmers and why?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Most folks these days are using the orange handled trimmers.[attachment=0:34hgfdkh]Hooftrimmers.gif[/attachment:34hgfdkh]
They are small enough to fit most peoples hands and the sharp point helps in digging out under the hoof wall. The blades seem to last pretty well unless you cut into sand and rocks trapped under the flap of hoof wall that bends over. They definately cut well. Even better when the hoof is wet, which makes them softer.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I prefer the ARS hoof trimmers over the orange handled trimmers. This is ONLY because the red handled ARS trimmers are made from a hardened steel and will hold up to more trims and more sharpenings. 
For the amount of hooves my trimmers see, I needed to spend the extra cash and get the better blade. I used to swear by the orange handled trimmers, but I trim professionally and was spending more $$$ on sharpeing services then I wanted to with the orange handled ones. 
The orange handled trimmers are AWESOME if you are simply trimming your own herd and not going around trimming multiple herds of animals.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id show a picture of my hoof trimmers but I dont have one she would find acceptable to post online


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I highly reccommend wearing a glove on the hand not holding the
hoof trimmer.
One goat gave a kick about the time I had the nippers in place
and sliced my hand wide open. Since then I use a glove for holding
the hoof.
I use the orange handled ones. Never heard of the other ones.
Got a weblink?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> I highly reccommend wearing a glove on the hand not holding the
> hoof trimmer.


Ditto that!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well.... I bite my fingernails. So when it comes time to trim their hooves I just .... 


use the orange handle shears too. ;-)


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> Never heard of the other ones.
> Got a weblink?


http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=27804

I do not use the serrated ones.....they are WAY to aggressive for some of the finer jobs and remedial trimming that is needed. The ARS trimmer (non serrated) is just about the same handle grip size as the famous orange handles, the blades are a little thicker but fuction so similar that going back and forth between the two different pairs is easy. The big difference is ONLY that they hold their edge FAR LONGER then the orange ones. If you only have a small herd and trim every six weeks, then the orange handles are perfect. I see 100+ sets of hooves a week......I need some heavier artillery.


----------

